# Sytropin HGH



## Johnny bravo (Nov 1, 2005)

Sytropin is the only HGH supplement to offer you a risk-free 90-Day Money Back Guarantee! If you are not completely satisfied, simply return for a full refund!

*EDIT: UKM - I have edited your post to get rid of all the **** you posted as well.*


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

this is a scam as the only true GH is injectable all this is GH precursors to raise natural production.


----------



## spreadercraig (Jul 15, 2007)

Are there any positive effects from raising your own GH levels?


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

you can do that with out silly sprays


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

load of balls mate....save your money


----------



## Jonferimonic (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi im new to this forum so apologies if my questions are answered in other threads. Ive signed up as I was searching the web for info on Hgh and found this thread on Sytropin.

As with a lot of other products im seeing mixed reviews on Hgh and the impression im forming is that ill be wasting my time and money with sprays and pills. Pills are a waste because digestive acids destroy the proteins in the Hgh. Not too sure about sprays but as said above they are natural precursors to the bodys own production of the hormone?

Im 32 and have been a gym regular for years just keeping fit, i wouldnt call myself a bodybuilder but i work my muscles hard and as with a lot of people have been the same weight for a long time. I want to broaden my shoulders, thicken my chest and build my thighs. The reason i looked into Hgh is because im aware the bodys own levels drop with age and i have been told that taking hgh can help kick off growth again.

I eat well and get a lot of rest and use supplements on and off. Ive got some motivation now to get back to the gym and hit the weights hard so heres a few questions for you guys.

Im not sure i want to start sticking needles in my ass to get a hit of hgh - im not scared of needles just worried about any consequences unless anyone can give an intelligent outlook on this?, and if sprays and pills dont work are there any alternatives.

Creatine serum - waste of time? Ive used powders before but found i tend to 'deflate' if i stop taking it.

Protein powders - i buy the stuff Holland & Barrett sell but again ive heard digestive acids kill the proteins. Am i wasting my money. How many shakes/grams of protein are you guys consuming a day?

The only time ive managed to put on any significant weight was at 26 when i was training 4 times a week and eating heaps of chicken sandwhiches, just over half a stone in 6 months but i think i had a bit more bodyfat too, probably too much butter on the bread haha.

Sorry ill stop there thats a long post.

Thanks for any advice

JP


----------



## Jonferimonic (Jun 23, 2008)

007 - thanks for your PM mate, i typed you a nice long reply and then it told me i cant send PMs until i have a post count of 15 or more. Whats the use of that, what a hassle!


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

Hehe..there can be nothing more annoying than losing stuff you typed out. Welcome to the board mate. Holland Barret whey is fine mate. Digestive enzymes do an important job.

Creatine's good too. Makes me full and pumped. Too much/long though hurts my kidneys.

HGH can be injected subceutaneously, if thats how you spell it? In the stomach fat. Its painless really. Its expensive though, for the good stuff. Id be inclined to run a cycle of testosterone if in your shoes. Sounds like you're doing well without any drugs though mate.


----------



## Jonferimonic (Jun 23, 2008)

Hiya. Yeah id rather not start pumping stuff in if i dont have to. I think my best bet is get back to basics - eat right and train right. Im saving for a big trip right now so dont want to be forking out loads for supplements although i may look into it next year. Can you recommend any sites or brands to get me started and have you used it yourself?


----------

